# MADRID future skyline



## alex04 (Mar 27, 2006)

german people hate skyliners too :-(

hamburg , berlin, cologne, munich is so boring 

no right skyline  at the biggest citys in germany :-(


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

yes it's harm that only frankfurt has skyscrapers but we'll see what the future will bring us


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Cuotita_PY said:


> Hey people...
> I would like you to take a look at this thread, it's something diferent about a small town in my homecountry...
> Kisses and hugs (XOXO)
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=454244


Nice, but have you read the title of the thread?


----------



## Cuotita_PY (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes, I did, is just a way to promote the thread... It isn't so bad... It's over anyway...
XOXO


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

XOXO.......what's that?


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

^^ hugs and kisses - 2 of each to be exact


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

oliver999 said:


> seems a dubai and pudong combined. lol


It IS Dubai and Shanghai combined. Madrid would have to grow to a population of about 10 mln or more, which is imossible! hno:


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

cello1974 said:


> It IS Dubai and Shanghai combined. Madrid would have to grow to a population of about 10 mln or more, which is imossible! hno:


For that skyline yes. But I think you people are taking this picture too seriously!

The much more modest Operacion Chamartin is something that is stuck in limbo. Madrid is continuing to add population and is continuing to boom economically. Right now, things are being built up bit by bit. Such a project would allow things to be concentrated.


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

cello1974 said:


> It IS Dubai and Shanghai combined. Madrid would have to grow to a population of about 10 mln or more, which is imossible! hno:



Madrid metropolitan area: 7.000.000 (more than 1 million inmigrants)
Every year +-200.000 inmigrants go to Madrid
And the picture is NOT REAL.


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

zazo said:


> Madrid metropolitan area: 7.000.000 (more than 1 million inmigrants)
> Every year +-200.000 inmigrants go to Madrid
> And the picture is NOT REAL.


Nunca contestaste mi pregunta.


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Chilenofuturista said:


> Nunca contestaste mi pregunta.


Which question?


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

zazo said:


> Madrid metropolitan area: 7.000.000 (more than 1 million inmigrants)
> Every year +-200.000 inmigrants go to Madrid
> And the picture is NOT REAL.


Madrid city 3.2 mln, metro 5.2 mln. And grows at a rate of 1.1% per year, that is NOT 200.000... And soon this growth will slow down again due to spains small population.


----------



## Adams3 (Mar 2, 2007)

Not if Spain keeps it's immigration policy at at least 600 000 people a year. But these need to come from Latin America, it's the only way to absorb that many people.


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

cello1974 said:


> Madrid city 3.2 mln, metro 5.2 mln. And grows at a rate of 1.1% per year, that is NOT 200.000... And soon this growth will slow down again due to spains small population.


The metropolitan area of madrid is not what goverment has chosen, it's all Madrid region and a part of Toledo, all is very very near Madrid (so that people need offices in Madrid to work...), and yes, every year go to Madrid about 200.000 inmigrants.

The biggest communities:
From Ecuador: 16.6% America:42% 
From Romania:15.5% Africa:20%
From Morocco:8.3% Rest of Europe:18%
Asia:10%


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2007)

cello1974 said:


> Madrid city 3.2 mln, metro 5.2 mln. And grows at a rate of 1.1% per year, that is NOT 200.000... And soon this growth will slow down again due to spains small population.



You are wrong,:

Corona A 
Municipio Extensión (km²) Población (hab.) Densidad (hab/km²) 
Madrid 605,8 3.155.359 5.208,6 
Corona B 
Municipio Extensión (km²) Población (hab.) Densidad (hab/km²) 
Ajalvir 19,65 3.062 155,85 
Alcalá de Henares 88 204.000 2.247,77 
Alcobendas 45,0 103.149 2.292,2 
Alcorcón 33,7 162.524 4.822,7 
Algete 37,71 17.758 465.58 
Arganda del Rey 79,71 41.411 519,55 
Boadilla del Monte 47,2 35.588 754,0 
Brunete 48,9 8.096 165,6 
Ciempozuelos 49,31 17.769 360,38 
Cobeña 20.88 4.018 192.41 
Colmenarejo 31,71 7.048 222,24 
Colmenar Viejo 182,6 39.579 216 
Coslada 12,0 82.894 6.907,8 
Daganzo de Arriba 43,75 6.889 157,48 
Fuenlabrada 39,1 195.131 4.990,56 
Galapagar 65,04 29.218 449,26 
Getafe 78,74 158.363 2.011 
Hoyo de Manzanares 45,18 7.166 158,61 
Humanes de Madrid 19,42 14.406 741,75 
Leganés 43,1 181.248 4.205,3 
Loeches 44,09 4.793 108,70 
Majadahonda 38,5 61.788 1.604,9 
Mejorada del Campo 17,2 20.245 1.177,0 
Moraleja de Enmedio 31,27 4.231 135,31 
Morata de Tajuña 45,08 6.231 138,22 
Móstoles 45 216.463 4.543,62 
Navalcarnero 100,25 17.183 171,39 
Paracuellos de Jarama 43,9 7.568 172,4 
Parla 24,43 91.264 3735,0 
Pinto 62,2 37.559 603,8 
Pozuelo de Alarcón 43,2 78.083 1.807,5 
Rivas-Vaciamadrid 67,4 49.696 737,3 
San Agustín del Guadalix 38,01 8.240 216,81 
Las Rozas 58,3 71.937 1.233,9 
San Fernando de Henares 38,8 39.966 1.030,1 
San Martín de la Vega 105,85 15.069 142,37 
San Sebastián de los Reyes 58,7 65.767 1.120,4 
Torrejón de Ardoz 32,6 109.483 3.358,4 
Torrelodones 22,00 19.399 881,71 
Tres Cantos 38,0 39.198 1.031,5 
Valdemoro 64,53 44.136 683,99 
Velilla de San Antonio 14,4 9.332 648,1 
Villanueva de la Cañada 34,9 14.084 403,6 
Villanueva del Pardillo 26,2 10.721 409,2 
Villaviciosa de Odón 68,1 24.963 366,6 
Total 2.134,00 2.295.177 1.075,53 
Corona C 
Municipio Población (hab.) Extensión (km²) Densidad (hab/km²) 
La Acebeda 60 21,92 2,74 
Alameda del Valle 241 25,04 9,63 
El Álamo 6.613 22,21 297,80 
Aldea del Fresno 2.031 51,90 39,14 
Alpedrete 10.989 12,57 874,20 
Ambite 382 25,91 14,74 
Anchuelo 777 21,41 36,28 
Aranjuez 189,13 43.926 232,3 
Arroyomolinos 8.246 20,72 397,94 
El Atazar 113 29,50 3,83 
Batres 1.373 21,64 63,45 
Becerril de la Sierra 4.596 29,66 154,97 
Belmonte de Tajo 1.196 23,84 50,17 
Berzosa del Lozoya 181 14,30 12,65 
El Berrueco 532 28,76 18,50 
El Boalo 5.204 39,71 131,06 
Braojos 187 24,92 7,50 
Brea de Tajo 460 44,44 10,35 
Buitrago del Lozoya 1.856 26,46 70,15 
Bustarviejo 1.810 57,15 31,67 
Cabanillas de la Sierra 631 14,13 44,66 
La Cabrera 2.218 22,26 99,64 
Cadalso de los Vidrios 2.689 47,71 56,36 
Camarma de Esteruelas 4.816 35,42 135,95 
Campo Real 3.769 61,64 61,15 
Canencia 454 52,66 8,62 
Carabaña 1.481 47,48 31,19 
Casarrubuelos 2.141 5,25 407,62 
Cenicientos 1.944 67,79 28,68 
Cercedilla 6.698 35,83 186,95 
Cervera de Buitrago 134 11,89 11,27 
Colmenar del Arroyo 1.167 50,53 23,09 
Colmenar de Oreja 6.898 126,65 54,47 
Collado Mediano 5.832 22,39 260,44 
Collado Villalba 52.445 26,50 1.978,98 
Corpa 500 25,92 19,29 
Cubas de la Sagra 2.851 12,92 220,67 
Chapinería 1.790 25,24 70,93 
Chinchón 4.868 115,84 42,02 
El Escorial 13.768 68,74 200,30 
Estremera 1.280 78,99 16,21 
Fresnedillas de la Oliva 1.144 28,28 40,45 
Fresno de Torote 1.483 31,31 47,37 
Fuente el Saz de Jarama 5.605 33,26 168,50 
Fuentidueña de Tajo 1.765 60,37 29,23 
Garganta de los Montes 400 39,66 10,09 
Gargantilla del Lozoya y Pinilla de Buitrago 346 23,90 14,47 
Gascones 151 19,66 7,68 
Griñón 7.664 17,50 437,92 
Guadalix de la Sierra 4.963 60,87 81,53 
Guadarrama 13.032 56,97 228,74 
La Hiruela 79 17,48 4,52 
Horcajo de la Sierra 167 20,55 8,13 
Horcajuelo de la Sierra 112 24,24 4,62 
Lozoya 602 57,90 10,40 
Madarcos 38 8,50 4,47 
Manzanares el Real 6.140 127,43 48,18 
Meco 10.774 35,07 307,22 
Miraflores de la Sierra 5.055 56,76 89,07 
El Molar 5.133 50,00 102,67 
Los Molinos 4.215 19,62 214,82 
Montejo de la Sierra 322 32,18 10,01 
Moralzarzal 9.973 42,71 233,53 
Navacerrada 2.381 27,28 87,29 
Navalafuente 768 11,97 64,15 
Navalagamella 1.816 75,84 23,94 
Navarredonda y San Mamés 138 27,63 4,99 
Navas del Rey 2.315 51,06 45,34 
Nuevo Baztán 5.439 20,08 270,84 
Olmeda de las Fuentes 205 16,73 12,25 
Orusco de Tajuña 738 21,40 34,49 
Patones 430 34,49 12,47 
Pedrezuela 2.589 28,52 90,77 
Pelayos de la Presa 2.075 7,55 274,99 
Perales de Tajuña 2.472 48,88 50,57 
Pezuela de las Torres 516 41,34 12,48 
Pinilla del Valle 153 25,83 5,92 
Piñuécar-Gandullas 182 18,17 10,02 
Pozuelo del Rey 324 30,93 10,48 
Prádena del Rincón 105 22,45 4,68 
Puebla de la Sierra 104 57,65 1,80 
Quijorna 2.067 25,73 80,32 
Rascafría 1.557 150,27 10,36 
Redueña 219 13,05 16,78 
Ribatejada 446 31,79 14,03 
Robledillo de la Jara 120 20,49 5,86 
Robledo de Chavela 93 3.319 35,68 
Robregordo 69 18,17 3,80 
Las Rozas de Madrid 71.937 58,32 1.233,45 
Rozas de Puerto Real 357 30,16 11,84 
San Lorenzo de El Escorial 15.364 56,41 272,36 
San Martín de Valdeiglesias 7.059 115,28 61,24 
Santa María de la Alameda 958 74,30 12,89 
Santorcaz 715 28,14 25,41 
Los Santos de la Humosa 1.400 34,61 40,45 
La Serna del Monte 111 5,37 20,65 
Serranillos del Valle 2.787 13,29 209,63 
Sevilla la Nueva 6.357 25,10 253,23 
Somosierra 116 20,35 5,70 
Soto del Real 7.615 43,10 176,66 
Talamanca de Jarama 2.027 39,32 51,55 
Tielmes 2.433 26,67 91,24 
Titulcia 948 9,88 95,92 
Torrejón de la Calzada 5.505 8,94 615,94 
Torrejón de Velasco 3.167 51,99 60,92 
Torrelaguna 3.921 43,05 91,08 
Torrelodones 19.399 22,00 881,71 
Torremocha de Jarama 560 18,45 30,35 
Torres de la Alameda 5.900 43,92 134,33 
Valdaracete 619 64,38 9,62 
Valdeavero 806 18,96 42,50 
Valdelaguna 734 42,38 17,32 
Valdemanco 783 17,51 44,73 
Valdemaqueda 785 52,22 15,03 
Valdemorillo 9.301 93,39 99,60 
Valdeolmos-Alalpardo 2.240 26,77 83,67 
Valdepiélagos 392 17,36 22,58 
Valdetorres de Jarama 3.135 33,68 93,08 
Valdilecha 2.355 42,19 55,82 
Valverde de Alcalá 374 13,50 27,70 
El Vellón 1.285 34,31 37,45 
Venturada 1.304 9,82 132,86 
Villaconejos 2.979 33,01 90,24 
Villa del Prado 5.450 78,43 69,49 
Villalbilla 7.546 34,56 218,32 
Villamanrique de Tajo 711 29,15 24,39 
Villamanta 2.033 62,83 32,36 
Villamantilla 543 24,02 22,61 
Villanueva de Perales 1.024 31,12 32,90 
Villar del Olmo 1.849 27,78 66,55 
Villarejo de Salvanés 6.479 118,60 54,63 
Villavieja del Lozoya 193 23,79 8,11 
Zarzalejo 1.348 20,63 65,35 
Lozoyuela-Navas-Sieteiglesias 918 51,39 17,86 
Puentes Viejas 447 58,35 7,66 
TOTAL 533.006 5.299,68 100,57 
Corona D 
Corona Extensión (km²) Población (hab.) Densidad (hab/km²) 
Ajofrín 2.226 35,06 63,49 
Alameda de la Sagra 3.120 33,07 94,35 
Albares 491 29,35 16,73 
Almoguera 1.457 119,29 12,21 
Almorox 2.351 64,59 36,40 
Añover de Tajo 5.118 39,57 129,33 
Aranzueque 385 21,43 17,96 
Argés 3.763 23,58 159,59 
Azuqueca de Henares 24.097 19,69 1.223,95 
Bargas 7.726 89,60 86,23 
Borox 2.527 60,34 41,88 
Burguillos de Toledo 1.695 28,63 59,21 
Cabañas de la Sagra 1.729 16,29 106,11 
Cabañas de Yepes 274 18,04 15,18 
Camarena 2.726 66,44 41,03 
Camarenilla 544 24,31 22,37 
Carranque 2.517 24,74 101,75 
Casa de Uceda 109 21,41 5,09 
El Casar 6.525 51,73 126,13 
Casarrubios del Monte 4.006 92,40 43,36 
Cedillo del Condado 2.102 26,45 79,46 
Chozas de Canales 1.764 32,83 53,72 
Ciruelos 423 22,91 18,46 
Cobeja 1.994 17,85 111,68 
Cobisa 2.902 14,51 200,02 
El Cubillo de Uceda 131 32,20 4,07 
Dosbarrios 2.219 110,99 19,99 
Escalona 2.779 73,34 37,89 
Esquivias 4.577 24,83 184,34 
Fontanar 1.362 15,36 88,65 
Fuensalida 8.951 68,40 130,87 
Fuentenovilla 369 37,33 9,88 
Gerindote 2.123 44,20 48,03 
Guadalajara 73.719 165,19 446,28 
Huerta de Valdecarábanos 1.763 83,01 21,24 
Humanes 1.354 47,98 28,22 
Illescas 14.771 57,50 256,89 
Layos 354 18,51 19,13 
Lominchar 1.423 22,33 63,72 
Magán 1.662 29,05 57,20 
Maqueda 552 73,68 7,49 
Matarrubia 55 28,18 1,95 
Méntrida 3.212 82,80 38,79 
Mocejón 4.503 30,21 149,04 
Mohernando 165 26,46 6,24 
Mondéjar 2.629 48,51 54,2 
Nambroca 2.898 81,86 35,4 
Novés 1.760 41,89 42,01 
Numancia de la Sagra 3.697 29,59 124,92 
Ocaña 6.923 148,06 46,76 
Olías del Rey 5.600 39,85 140,54 
Palomeque 674 22,04 30,59 
Pantoja 3.065 28,11 109,02 
Paredes de Escalona 124 24,78 5 
Pioz 1.071 19,26 55,61 
Portillo de Toledo 2.129 19,69 108,13 
Pozo de Almoguera 156 16,49 9,46 
Pozo de Guadalajara 838 11,5 72,88 
Quismondo 1.482 15,34 96,62 
Recas 3.073 31,3 98,19 
Santa Cruz de la Zarza 4.764 264,68 18 
Santa Cruz del Retamar 2.324 129,28 17,98 
Santa Olalla 2.973 72,67 40,91 
Santo Domingo-Caudilla 790 53,75 14,7 
Seseña 9.290 72,38 128,35 
Tendilla 354 22,8 15,52 
Toledo 75.533 231,57 326,18 
Torija 582 35,49 16,4 
La Torre de Esteban Hambrán 1.683 50,76 33,15 
Torrejón del Rey 2.790 24,96 111,8 
Torrijos 11.285 17,24 654,77 
Trijueque 1.053 35,56 29,61 
Uceda 1.752 47,17 37,14 
Valdenuño Fernández 230 24,93 9,23 
Valmojado 3.024 26,29 115,04 
Las Ventas de Retamosa 1.546 18,9 81,82 
Villaluenga de la Sagra 3.049 27,03 112,8 
Villamiel de Toledo 704 41,72 16,87 
Villamuelas 756 43,14 17,52 
Villaseca de la Sagra 1.614 31,65 51 
Villasequilla 2.500 77,15 32,4 
Villatobas 2.443 181,71 13,44 
Viñuelas 118 15,41 7,66 
El Viso de San Juan 2.092 52,63 39,75 
Yeles 2.766 20,49 134,99 
Yepes 4.661 85,12 54,76 
Yuncler 2.464 17,44 141,27 
Yunclillos 671 30,99 21,65 
Yuncos 5.592 15,1 370,22 
Yunquera de Henares 2.550 31,13 81,92 
TOTAL 396.687 4.443,1 89,28 
TOTAL 
*TOTAL* 12.482,40 *6.380.229 *511,51


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

zazo said:


> Which question?


ver recado #19.


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

Chilenofuturista said:


> Infórmanos más, por favor. Te ruego eh.
> 
> Please inform us more, please.


it's an operation that may bring us the contruction of some skyscrapers (the last news talked about 13 skyscrapers+housing+public housing+new infraestructures+more metro+remodelation of Chamartín train Station.

its status is on negociation. now is blocked because some differences between Madrid city council (and Madrid region goverment too) and Spanish goverment (the paries in spanish goverment an Madrid city council and regional goverment are different so they are trying to f*** each other.The city council want the spanish goverment to make the remodelation of Chamartín train station and some other infraestructures while the central goverment says they won't pay the new infraestructures and want to spend less moey on Chamartín Station.they want more public housing in the project, too )


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

Was it necessary to open a thread with such a mental masturbation? :nuts: 




Chilenofuturista said:


> Infórmanos más, por favor. Te ruego eh.
> 
> Please inform us more, please.


Here you have some information from the Spanish forum (in Spanish):

Operación Chamartín (VI)

I recommend reading this post: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=11619261&postcount=20

Dos torres de oficinas de 75 plantas en Valdecarros, Madrid





Cuotita_PY said:


> Hey people...
> I would like you to take a look at this thread, it's something diferent about a small town in my homecountry...
> Kisses and hugs (XOXO)
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=454244


I would call this spam, but I see you are registered here since March 4th, so I won't report your post. Anyway, you should read the rules .




Adams3 said:


> Spain will not have big development unless they allow at least 600 000 immigrants per year. Integrating that many people is only possible with Latin American immigrants of course as their integration rate is much higher.





Adams3 said:


> Not if Spain keeps it's immigration policy at at least 600 000 people a year. But these need to come from Latin America, it's the only way to absorb that many people.


Why are you so worried about Latin American immigrants in Spain? Why do you want them to come to Spain?


----------



## Adams3 (Mar 2, 2007)

Cicerón said:


> Why are you so worried about Latin American immigrants in Spain? Why do you want them to come to Spain?


Because this is what Spain needs to become a prosperous and strong country in the decades ahead. It is not only good for Spain, it is also good for Europe as a whole. Spain has a unique chance to take the leading role in Europe if it wants to and Spain deserves that role after so much hardship in the last century.


----------



## opium (Apr 10, 2006)

I think every major European city will have a similar skyline in the future . The question is which one is going to be the best .


----------



## luisdaniel (Mar 4, 2006)

No lo creo posible (al menos de la magnitud de la foto). Ésta ciudad crece rápido, pero no en altura. Los últimos proyectos de Chamartín, etc deberían multiplicarse y eso es muy complicado porque la gente, como dijeron antes, parece que le tuviera tirria a los rascacielos.

y recordemos que Gallardón no va a estar siempre de alcalde..


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

luisdaniel said:


> No lo creo posible (al menos de la magnitud de la foto). Ésta ciudad crece rápido, pero no en altura. Los últimos proyectos de Chamartín, etc deberían multiplicarse y eso es muy complicado porque la gente, como dijeron antes, parece que le tuviera tirria a los rascacielos.
> 
> y recordemos que Gallardón no va a estar siempre de alcalde..


Já, eso lo dices tú que Gallardón no va a estar siempre de alcalde...


----------



## luisdaniel (Mar 4, 2006)

zazo said:


> Já, eso lo dices tú que Gallardón no va a estar siempre de alcalde...


bueno, ahora que lo dices creo que me pasé de listo ... , ése se agarra a la silla y no la suelta...


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

yess


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

And a possibly future subway system:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

and the actual sistem??o sea el mapa actual??


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Antes de las elecciones se inauguran varias lineas de metro ligero y las ampliaciones de otras:


----------



## rousseau (Nov 4, 2005)

Madrid me encanta...


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

..


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

:sleepy:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

what happens?


----------

